# Bar Fridge Incubator/storage conversion



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Sep 18, 2012)

Step 1 - Gutted old bar fridge/freezer







Step 2 - Paint it all pretty and used my dremel to cut out a section in the door for the thermomoter/hydromoter (making it flush mounted)



Step 3 - Mounted 15cm 240v fans in oppisite corners of the fridge useing dowl & liquard nails.Step 3.1 - Rewired the fridge light inline with the fans (so light comes on when u open the door)Step 4 - Run a 9m 90wt Heatcord around the Back, Sides & Bottom of the fridge (no need for the top hot air rises)Step 5 - Made up a little mesh shelf bout 1" off the floor in the open space so as to allow air to circulate under the tub that i put in that spot.



- - - Updated - - -Step 6 - Siliconed a Pulse Proportional Thermostat & 4way multi power plug to the back of the fridge






Step 7 - Throw all your random thingy me bobs in the unused freezer part



thaught id do a decent one of these since i revamped it this yr and we now have a diy section goodluck and enjoy everyoneWarning - While i do all electrical work myself i do not condone or advise you do any electrical work unless you know what your doing & are certafied to do so (or have your work certafied by a qualified sparky) as you can will be puting lives at risk aswell as voiding your house insurance


----------



## Chondrobsessed (Sep 18, 2012)

Very nice! What will be cooking?


----------



## treeofgreen (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for this TDP gave me some inspiration to do this myself. Wife has been nagging me to get rid of an old bummed out bar fridge in the garage... she isnt going to be happy


----------



## Rob (Sep 18, 2012)

Decent post. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Sep 18, 2012)

Chondrobsessed said:


> Very nice! What will be cooking?


with luck some henerylawsonii eggs this year 3 time lucky im hoping for last 2 yrs have only given me infertile eggs so didnt get to use the incubator last yr so gave it a revamp this year in preperation just incase


----------



## thomasbecker (Sep 18, 2012)

Is it necessary to use a small fan to circulate the air in a smaller bar fridge or say on the size of the top section of this fridge?


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Sep 18, 2012)

possibly not really but iv found that it helps stablize the temps alot better then not having the fans at all
Tbh you can use 12v computer fans (can get 5cm-20cm fans) which I'v herd people use mobile ph chargers to power (i havnt tryed this myself however)


----------



## Stuart (Sep 18, 2012)

Very nice and very informative. Thanks


----------



## pharskie (Sep 19, 2012)

I know nothing about incubators so please excuse my ignorance, but do you need to put small air vents on there or is it meant to be sealed air tight?


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Sep 19, 2012)

airtight or as close to it as u want to keep the heat in and stable


----------



## Python_man (Sep 20, 2012)

where abouts did you put your thermostat sensor to get the best temp reading?


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Sep 20, 2012)

its attached to the middle of the middle shelf as is the sensor for teh thermomoter


----------

